# Best binding setup (angles) for carving - please give me an advice



## Adel Mraz (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello guys,

I have Nitro Quiver Slash 163 & Nitro Team bindings - and I am not using it for powder only, but also on groomers. I am not sure about the binding setup & angles I should use for this. Currently I use 18° for the front foot and -6° for the back foot, but it doesn't feel very good.

Before that, I used Forum Peter Line 155cm, 2000/01 with duck stance -15, +15, but I used it for butters & jumps, not agressive carving.

Please, what bindings setup would you suggest?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

How tall are you and what's your stance width? What about the +18, -6 doesn't feel good?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

21/3

10char


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I recently switched to forward angles for both and BAM!!! Talk about carve railing. Right now I’m at +24, +6. Next week going to play around with rear angle. I’m riding directional freeride board. Look at that Nidecker post. Very cool info for stance and angles to get you close to what you want to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

It's really personal preference. What ever angles and stance width feels good to you. Also on a directional board if you aren't planning on riding switch much you don't necessarily need to use a negative angle on your back foot. Maybe try out forward angles on both feet. You could also play around with stance width if to see if anything else feels better.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Phedder said:


> What about the +18, -6 doesn't feel good?


This^^^^^^


----------



## Adel Mraz (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi, I am 5ft10-11inch and 210lbs. Stance width is around 54cm - but maybe it's not good too. (Binding screws position attached on the image)


----------



## Adel Mraz (Mar 4, 2018)

Honestly and unfortunately, it's difficult to say.. On the Forum board, +15, -15 felt okay. On the much more directional Nitro Quiver Slash, it just feels weird - front foot is +18, but it feels like it's less than +15. 

Maybe it feels like it's like it's forcing me to rotate my upper body and shoulders a few degrees when I am running straight on the piste. Also it's a bit difficult to do great backside carves and frontside carves are not very stable on edge.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

That board does have a hell of a lot of nose. Maybe move your front bindings forward one set of holes, and I'd increase the front angle to +21 or +24. See how that goes, then try bringing the rear binding angle lower as well, -3 or even 0. Make 1 adjustment at a time and give it a few runs. Make sure your foot is centered over the board as well, so you have even heel and toe hang. I know for me being heel heavy on a wider board feels horrible.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you were used to and comfortable with 15/-15, keep that angle between your feet the same. So if you're only moving to 18 in the front, only move to -12 in the back. Try 21/-9 or 24/-6, and the further you move towards double positive, bring your stance width in. Bring your stance in a CM and see how that feels with the 21 or 24 front foot angle.

All said, this is gonna be on you to play with and find what works. For literally anything other than Euro stance, I ride 15/-3 21 wide. Euro is 21/+3 and 20 wide.


----------

